# Darkroom setup.



## starscream59 (Jul 15, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, if not I apologize. Last fall, I took a film photography class that I absolutely loved. I loved working in a darkroom, the experience was life changing, literally. I've wanted to create my own darkroom in my apartment, but I'm not sure if I have enough space. The only real area I have work is a 8x5 bathroom with a 4ft tub taking up the majority of the space. I'm sure many of you have worked with small areas, but I'm not sure how feasible it is. I'm not sure where I would put an enlarger. There is a cutout to where a shower used to be that is about 3'x3'. I also have an 18" oval sink. I'd really appreciate anyone's input.


----------



## timor (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi. Is this bathroom in regular use ? As a bathroom...


----------



## starscream59 (Jul 16, 2014)

timor said:


> Hi. Is this bathroom in regular use ? As a bathroom...




I thought I had said it, but yes it will be. It'll be used as bathroom during the day while moonlighting as a darkroom.


----------



## terri (Jul 16, 2014)

It is doable, but you will have to plan carefully.   If I were facing this challenge, I'd start by looking at a very sturdy rolling cart, because you will not want to leave your enlarger in there, exposed to steam (or any of your photo lab supplies).   Keep things in order on cart shelves, and wheel the cart in and out as you need it.   Buy a plain shelf board to lay over the tub when you line up your processing trays.   A large tray-type print washer will fit right into the tub, you will just need to make sure you can hook your input water into the faucet.   A home supply store with plumbing parts will be a big help for those kinds of things.   You can hang your prints from the tub shower rod (as well as film) if you like, or lay them face up on a screen.    

It will take some effort to get everything to fit into a small workspace, but it's totally doable - just remember cleanliness is vital, and use the bathroom vent when you're in there with the door closed, and air it out later.   Wheel the enlarger, trays, paper and chemistry out of the bathroom and if you have a spare closet, let it stay in there between uses.   I'd put a large black garbage bag over the enlarger when not in use to keep dust down.

Have you purchased any equipment yet?    If not, try to envision the size of everything and stand in the bathroom and see how well you can actually move around.   For me, the appropriate cart is the main thing that will either make setup/breakdown relatively easy, or a real PITA.        These days enlargers can be found so cheaply you will probably spend more on a good heavy cart than you will the rest of the stuff combined!


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 16, 2014)

Been there done that..........roller cart is a great idea for the enlarger, other than that I made a table that would fit over the toilet to place my enlarger on and another piece of wood to lay over the sink to hold my paper and other tools. I used a piece of marine plywood, cut it to fit over my tub. Used that for the trays and cut out and hinged a trap door to drop the prints into the tub for the wash. Also, the bathroom I used had a vent....YOU NEED A VENT!!!!!!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 16, 2014)

terri's idea of a rolling cart....OMG...I had never thought of that. Genius! I used to do temporary darkroom work with a very SMALL enlarger, a real cheapie. The baseboard actually fit on the standard apartment sink's cabinet! I still have the thing. The baseboard is small, the column is small, the maximum enlargement size is decent, and it "comes apart" easily with just a wingnut...did the bathroom tub development, but just put the trays right in the tub, so, it was kneel-and-develop-stop-fix. Safelight??? I took the regular bulbs out, and put in a cheezy old round Kodak safelight that musta' been from the 1950's. I loaded my film in a changing back, and developed film in the kitchen, where I had more space.

You really do NOT ned a whole lot of space. Oh, yeah, it is great, but you CAN work out of not much more than an apartment bathroom darkroom if you want to. *You can* do this!!!!


----------



## starscream59 (Jul 16, 2014)

I've seen the rolling cart idea used to great effect, but due to the angles in the bathroom and the width of the door, it's not very plausible. I really want to do this, it's not a matter of if I'm going to do it, it's a matter of when and how. I haven't bought anything yet, I'm probably going to have to build a table. I'll upload some pics (it's a photography forum, right?) so I can better describe what I'm working with.


----------



## terri (Jul 16, 2014)

> ...a cheezy old round Kodak safelight that musta' been from the 1950's.



You mean there's something else?!   :razz:


Ah, starscream, I did not give consideration to the width of your bathroom door...that does add another challenge.   By all means, show us some photos of your space!   Trust me, you are surrounded by problem-solving geeks who will offer you more advice than you could ever hope to use.


----------



## starscream59 (Jul 16, 2014)

Is thephotoforum in tapatalk? (trying to figure the easiest way to upload, I'm a lazy bastard.) Just answered my own question..


----------



## starscream59 (Jul 16, 2014)

Never again am I getting an apartment so small. Width from sink to tub is 23.2".


----------



## terri (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeppers, that's small.   But you don't need water IN a darkroom.   It's a lovely convenience but not a necessity (I've never had anything but an unused spare bedroom.)    So, you can still decide if a table or a cart that you can move around is your best way to tote things.   You will want to have a main place to store everything, but your tray lineup will now include an oversized tray as a holding tray for finished prints.   Once you're done printing, you can still transport your prints to the bathroom and use the tub to place your print washer in (as well as hang your film).   

Is it a one-bedroom, then?   Portable (cart) might still be your best option if you wish to devote a corner of the room to set up, but be able to transport.   (You could just carry your holding tray a short distance, I just never liked doing it!     Sloshy water with prints full of fix, waiting to be fully washed, could lead to a real mess.)


----------



## starscream59 (Jul 16, 2014)

Its a tiny one bedroom with a tiny living room with 8 windows (so no easy darkroom conversion there). At 550sqft, it's quaint to say the least.


----------



## terri (Jul 16, 2014)

Well, at least it's a short trip to the bathroom.      There is no real way to keep the darkroom equipment out of the way, it seems.   Your best bet may be to work at a table in the bedroom - that way you would at least have fewer windows to cover.   Some black artist's tape (gentler on wall paint that you don't want to mess up) and a box of large, heavy-gauge garbage bags will cover your windows.    Not the prettiest, but they do work.       Then your own table set-up, however you can best fit it in there.    Add some shelves to store your other stuff, though you may have to talk to your landlord about that first.   Since space is a premium, shelving vs. a bookcase might be best.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 16, 2014)

starscream59 said:


> Never again am I getting an apartment so small. Width from sink to tub is 23.2".



Mine was smaller than that.....that's why I use a piece of plywood over the tub and used the tub as my wash basin......!


----------



## starscream59 (Jul 17, 2014)

terri said:


> Well, at least it's a short trip to the bathroom.      There is no real way to keep the darkroom equipment out of the way, it seems.   Your best bet may be to work at a table in the bedroom - that way you would at least have fewer windows to cover.   Some black artist's tape (gentler on wall paint that you don't want to mess up) and a box of large, heavy-gauge garbage bags will cover your windows.    Not the prettiest, but they do work.       Then your own table set-up, however you can best fit it in there.    Add some shelves to store your other stuff, though you may have to talk to your landlord about that first.   Since space is a premium, shelving vs. a bookcase might be best.



Yay! I can multitask lol. My bedroom is about 8x10 already doubling as an office space, so space is scarce.




> Mine was smaller than that.....that's why I use a piece of plywood over the tub and used the tub as my wash basin......!



How did you do it exactly? Did you use a piece of plywood over the portion of the tub and set the trays on top of it and then use the remaining portion for a wash basin (is tap water okay to use)?

In regards to darkroom equipment available in my area: 

I know the Bessler is obviously of better quality, but if it's not available is the Vivitar worth considering? I think we had a few in highschool, but I don't remember much about them. 
Darkroom outfit-Vivitar enlarger,lens,timer,trays and more.
or 
Beseler 23C II photo enlarger


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 17, 2014)

starscream59 said:


> How did you do it exactly? Did you use a piece of plywood over the portion of the tub and set the trays on top of it and then use the remaining portion for a wash basin (is tap water okay to use)?
> 
> In regards to darkroom equipment available in my area:
> 
> ...



Yep, I just cut the wood to fit over the tub. Put the trays on top (was printing 8x10's only) And cut out a trap door to drop the prints right into the tub for washing. Tap water is just fine to use as a wash. I still to this day just use tap water. All my prints still look just fine. Got to do what you can. And since that Vivitar is very a small enlarger/base I made a table to fit over the toilet for it. 

And that's crazy....that is the exact Vivitar enlarger I started out with back in 1982.....I still have it and use it for just 8x10 contact sheets. I did buy a Nikon 50mm enlarging lens, the Vivtar lens are just OK. But the Beseler is a better choice....mainly because the Vivitar is good for up to 8x10 size only.


----------



## starscream59 (Jul 17, 2014)

webestang64 said:


> starscream59 said:
> 
> 
> > How did you do it exactly? Did you use a piece of plywood over the portion of the tub and set the trays on top of it and then use the remaining portion for a wash basin (is tap water okay to use)?
> ...



I had a similar idea of putting the enlarger over the toilet, and i think I have an end table/nightstand  that'll work. (Still trying to figure out what would happen if I had to go to the bathroom while making a print....) Anyways, the board seems like a good idea, did you just have a cutout (you aid trap door? Like on door hinges, so you could set a tray on top that you had to move when you washed a print? where you could drop the prints in? Did you have constant running water with the drain open? 
I've read some reviews on the vivitar and it seems like while the prints aren't the greatest quality in the world (with the stock lens that is, anyone know the mount type?). Unfortunately the guy who listed the Beseler won't respond back. For right now, I don't plan to print any bigger than 8x10, and if I do I'll send it out to a lab (Can I still print full easel, if I want to crop the negative? (I don't know why I would, just asking))


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 17, 2014)

starscream59 said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > starscream59 said:
> ...



Yes, I used the trap door (hinged) in case I needed more room. I used a rubber drain plug with holes drilled into it, then turned on the water so it would continuously run and drain yet keep a 4-6 inch deep bath of water, you have to keep check and adjust water flow as you go. If you do RC prints the wash time is only 1-2 mins, Fiber paper I wash for 60 min.  

With a 50mm lens on the Vivitar you can't do much cropping but you can raise your paper easel with a book or two. Or I used a 25 mm enlarging lens for a few crops......the 25 lens is used to print half-frame 35mm negs. I also did many, many 5x7 prints just for that reason.
Or use the old adage...."crop when you shoot"........then just make full frame 6.5/7x10's.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 17, 2014)

Interesting setups here....................might give you an idea or two.....
https://www.google.com/search?q=bat...S2hoBg&ved=0CCQQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=681#imgdii=_


----------



## starscream59 (Jul 17, 2014)

I like these ideas.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 18, 2014)

starscream59 said:


> View attachment 79703View attachment 79705View attachment 79704
> I like these ideas.



Good stuff!


----------



## PWhite214 (Jul 22, 2014)

Durst made several models that were designed to break down easily for storage between uses.  I found a Durst 600 listed on EBAY, but I believe it is priced too high.  Durst M 600 60 x 60mm 2 1 4 x 2 1 4" Photo Enlarger w Schneider Lenses | eBay  But it gives you an idea of what might be available.  I had a similar model, when not in use it fit on a closet shelf with the stacked trays and other accessories.  The chemicals were stored in a large tray on the floor for safety.  As long as your enlarger will detach from the base, you should be able to get it into a closet.

The enlarger can be placed on plywood cut to fit over the sink, leaving the toilet operational.  Another option may be to fit plywood over the little cabinet with hinged 2 x 4 legs and some kind of lock on the hinges.  Either of those can slip under the bed for storage.  I like the idea of a rack over the tub for processing trays, saves the knees!  Just how high is your bed off the floor?  

An alternative is to use color processing drums at the kitchen sink.  The drums are light tight, so once the paper is inserted and top closed, you can operate in full light.  An 11x14 color drum holds two 8x10 sheets. A motor base is nice, but not essential.  They show up on EBAY or local listings periodically.  Sure is convenient, and moves the chemistry into a ventilated area. 

You can get 6 mil black plastic to hang over the window and door.  I am using black felt attached with a bit of velcro over my door. A towel or old blanket will seal off the bottom.

The main thing is enjoy and be safe.

Phil


----------

